# A three night and four day cycling and camping excursion



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

The trip itinerary was this:

Thursday- After work, Leave Havre de Grace, cross the river, camp along the road
Friday- Meet friend in Elkton and ride to Killens State Park in Delaware
Saturday- Friend rides back to Elkton and I continue to Trapp Pond State Park in De.
Sunday- Ride to Bethany Beach to meet family for a week at the ocean


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*First evening*

It was hot and humid but a nice ride along the path of the river before the dam.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*On the other side*

The climb out from the river made for some interesting sites


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Friday was hot*

It was a longer and very hot ride on Friday. We left at 11 in the morning and rode through the heat on the flat parchment of paper called central Delaware.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Saturday was really hot*

I was alone and riding through the heat and having a nice ride.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*I swore them off*

It was so hot when I got to the campground that I didn't feel like riding 15 miles round trip to get a good meal so I ate 8 hotdogs. 3 for lunch, 3 for dinner and twoe for breakfast.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Sunday was a nice ride*

To the beach and the wind decided to blow from the east instead the south. That way I had the wind in my face the whole ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like a great trip...hot though!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

One assumes you were treated to the usual rural Deleware poultry and swine farm aromas.......

The rivers look nice, the 'dogs are no suprise, any issues with the trailer?


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*holy cholesterol!*



bigrider said:


> It was so hot when I got to the campground that I didn't feel like riding 15 miles round trip to get a good meal so I ate 8 hotdogs. 3 for lunch, 3 for dinner and twoe for breakfast.


Eight hot dogs in 3 meals! Hopefully you had a glass of red wine (or 3) to cut the cholesterol.

I have good memories of summer vacations in my childhood where we took the Cape May - Lewes ferry and then drove south through Delaware past lots of fireworks stands and cornfields. Definitely flat! It was always nice to arrive at our campsite on Chincoteague Island...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Is that salt eating through your shorts?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> One assumes you were treated to the usual rural Deleware poultry and swine farm aromas.......
> 
> The rivers look nice, the 'dogs are no suprise, any issues with the trailer?


In addition to the standard fare of aromas we went past a sweet corn processing plant. The big dump trucks hauling away the corn husks and cobs dripped streams of putrified corn juice on the road leaving a special smell.

No issues with the trailer. It worked well buuuuut, my buddy borrowed a Yakima and it seemed to be easier to hook up and was a little more stable. My waterproof bag that I bought for the trailer from Nashbar worked well. Overall I give the trailer a B grade. 

The river is less than a mile from my house. It is the largest fresh water source of the chesapeake bay providing more than 50 percent of the fresh water in the upper bay.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Is that salt eating through your shorts?



Yes that is salt. If I would have had a dark single colored jersey on there would have been three times that much salt deposited on my jersey. It was HOT. I am talking upper 90s and high humidity. I had to constantly take in fluids and salty food. It still took a whole day to hydrate back to a normal level after the ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Is that salt eating through your shorts?


It's from the hot dogs.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Thanks for posting*

Twenty years ago, I lived in Newark for a few years and worked in Middletown. Looks like the Summit Bridge over the C & D. Brings back memories of a much simpler time. 

MB1, don't remind me about the chicken farms. I was doing groundwater investigations downstate and had to sample manure piles, septic systems, and hog waste ponds.


----------

